# Service Dog Defecating in Supermarket



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If it is a service dog, sounds like it needs to be recertified or retired, if it's not able to keep from pooping in the store. If you read the comments underneath, there are several that back up the store, saying the dog is off leash and pestering people instead of 'working'. Someone else also said this woman is quite rude and has sued for other things as well, makes me question if she's just trying to get a paycheck.

I understand the need for privacy, but I think it might be good to have certified vests or something that are only for service dogs, and not just sold for people to use. Anybody can order a service dog vest and patch, slap it on their dog and call the dog a service dog, which doesn't help the reputation of the real service dogs at all! 

Lana


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't read the article, but why was the dog off leash? If the dog was getting so old that he couldn't "hold it" as is common, then I completely agree with Bender that the dog should be retired. 

Apparently it's illegal to ask a person what their disability is or to see their card. In fact, if you DO ask to see the card, it says right on it "By viewing this card you have violated such and such code..." 

Also, is it possible that the dog was a therapy dog and NOT a service dog? Sometimes people get confused and think their therapy dogs can go into stores and such...which is not the case.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Any responsible dog owner, let alone a service dog owner, knows to have a dog relieve itself outside before going in anywhere. Also a service dog or any dog in a store, should never be off leash.
This woman sounds like a nutcase and her dog not legit. I feel bad for the dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, the story is one thing. The idiotic responses from so-called educated people at the bottom after the story are another.

There is not enough info presented for a decision to be made on either side.

Supermarkets are armed to the teeth with video camera's and other surveillance equipment. Why no video proof?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Allowing a service dog to eliminate in a grocery store is unacceptable, and the store had every right to bar her from bringing the dog into the store.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Debles said:


> Any responsible dog owner, let alone a service dog owner, knows to have a dog relieve itself outside before going in anywhere. Also a service dog or any dog in a store, should never be off leash.
> *This woman sounds like a nutcase and her dog not legit. I feel bad for the dog*.


Same here.... 

I hope that the service that provided the dog is looking into the matter for the dog's sake. This is every foster owner (those people who actually raise and train the puppies)'s nightmare. 

Those dogs aren't puppies when they are placed in a new home and they are certainly trained to be "working" everywhere without defecating or marking. And they are never permitted to be off leash in public. 

I was watching a show re/service dogs on TV and I can see how sometimes dogs lose their training because of their new owners. I don't mean to be hard here, but even if the dog comes to you fully trained, you still have to keep up the training and reinforce it. They are not robots.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds to me like the lady is a bit of a troublemaker. If her dog pooped in the store repeatedly, then they have a right to ban her from the store, in my opinion.

This comment cracked me up:


> People and their **** dogs. You can't even go into a pet store anymore with dog poop on the floor, stinking up the place. Or some dog sniffing your butt or crotch


This person is seriously complaining about dogs being brought into pet stores. I do agree that it's gross when a dog poops in a pet store, too. But really, why go into a pet store if you don't like animals?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well hmmm... could be that this "service dog" came from and was trained by a famous Service Dog Breeder in my state. :doh:

Sorry, but, service dog or not, if your dog is not properly trained and socialized, and cannot be reliably well behaved in public, leave him home. I love dogs, but I don't care to be subjected to ill-mannered, out of control animals no matter where they are. I was in PetSmart the other night and a Scottie on a retractable lead ran aound the the corner from the aisle it's owner was in and leaped up on me, yapping. And a young girl with a Lab type mix was being dragged around and the dog was grabbing stuff off the floor and shelves. Why is that okay just because it's a "pets allowed" place?

Unfortunately, some people claim "service dog" for any pet just because they want to have it with them everywhere. Truly unfair to those who really need trained assistance dogs.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've seen a guide dog throw up in a supermarket, but that was different.

To have a service dog loose in a store, and pooping on numerous occasions is just wrong on so many levels. People I know with service dogs would be appalled by this, and feel that people like this give legit service dogs a bad name.

No dog should poop in a public store. The owner should make sure that is done outdoors. 

I'm all for service dogs, and think they really help a lot of people lead normal lives that would not otherwise be able to. But, people who abuse the system infuriate me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

On two occasions, I have seen "fake" service dogs.

One, was at a resturant / bar I was working in. The owner told me that one of the customers was allowed to have his dog with him because it was a service dog. This "service dog" had to have been over 10 years old, could barely walk, looked partially blind and had no vest or leash. I knew the guy was lying, but at least the dog was well behaved.

The second, was on a plane. An elderly man brought his doberman on as a "seeing eye dog". The dog appeared to be afraid of his own shadow, did not have the proper harness with for the blind, and had some homemade vest on. During the whole flight, the stewardesses had to keep telling the owner to get his dog out of the aisle - they were tripping on him!! I even heard the stewardesses talking, saying they knew he wasn't a real service dog, but their was nothing they could do.

I am wondering if this is a new way of people trying to gain access to public areas ( or a free plane ride ) with their dogs.

I would be really upset if I had a service dog, or trained one. These people are ruining it for the one truly doing a service.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This is sad in many ways...
- The owner obviously is not getting the help -she- needs if she's contiueing to get in trouble.
- The dog is probably somewhat distressed by some of these events.
- It's giving service dogs a poor reputation
- It may be more difficult for SD or SD in training to get public access.
- Business owners are getting upset over not knowing how to handle situations like this appropriately. Obviously poorly behaved SD make it hard for them to do their thing, but the threats from the dog owners/handlers are also a problem.

The store could sue/counter the threat. There are many situations where properly trained SD were not able to help their owners due to the owners not being "disabled enough" or whatnot to have public access. It goes both ways unfortunately.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As has been stated we need ALL the facts to pass judgment. 
Something I find interesting is the "threat" of the supermarket to have the woman arrested for trespassing if she is to return with the dog. I am not familiar with tha laws in this state but I do know that in New jersey the only way to prohibit the woman from returning would be a court order. The supermarket is considered a public place open to ALL. Over the years I tried this "threat" with shoplifters even though I knew it was not enforceable.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a woman that used to come into my store (PetSmart) with her "service" dog. The dog was an intact male pug. He was supposively her hearing alert dog. The dog was very poorly behaved he would pee and poop on our floor all the time. Very rarely did the woman clean it up. The dog paid NO attention to her and was only interested in going up to the other dogs.
The woman was always rude to everyone and she was always getting in trouble at the local stores. 
I understand that people like to bring their dogs everywhere but lying about your dog being a service dog is very disrespectful to those that truly need the assistance of a dog.
We also had a Shepherd that a woman claimed was a service dog that wanted to eat anyone who entered the same aisle they were in. My friend also saw the same woman with the dog in Walmart acting the same way. What a shame! :no:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

As someone who has boarded and trained guide dogs I find this story interesting.

I've been on all sides of this issue. I've seen people with fake guide dogs and I've been thrown out of restaurants for having a guide-dog with me. 

If Busson was at all sick we would not take her out into public places for risk of her not being able to hold a bout of diarrhea or whatever. Never ever was there a chance of her eliminating in public. If she did I can imagine I would be too embarrassed to bring her back to that store and a formal letter of apology would be written and the dog would go into training again or go to a check-up.

The dogs are trained to eliminate on command. They can't even go while on a walk, even without their jacket on. I feel sorry for this dog who is obviously sick or too old to work.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought I read some place, that some people train their own service dogs. Is this possible? Do they need to be certified or tested? Could it be that this is what is happening.. people are taking the family pet and turning them into service dogs themselves, without the knowledge or the correct dog to do it?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Apparently it's illegal to ask a person what their disability is or to see their card. In fact, if you DO ask to see the card, it says right on it "By viewing this card you have violated such and such code..."


Wrong. There is no card requirement for SD handlers although some do carry cards to help get access for uneducated businesses. (Believe it or not, there was a story a few years ago of an SD handler being denied access in a government building because the handler had no card). Dogs do not need to be identified by a vest, and they can be various breeds, sizes, and mixes.

You cannot ask someone what their disability is (think of how rude and intrusive that is--like asking someone what is wrong with them). You can ask them if their dog is an SD and what it is trained to do. 

Legally, if the dog does something that hurts business (like pooping, peeing, being a pest) the business can kick out the dog but not the handler. So, this lady cannot be denied access to the store but her dog can because of its behavior.

SDs do not have to be allowed in zoos (but often are allowed in some parts, depending on the zoo). Churches also do not have to allow access to SDs.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I thought I read some place, that some people train their own service dogs. Is this possible? Do they need to be certified or tested? Could it be that this is what is happening.. people are taking the family pet and turning them into service dogs themselves, without the knowledge or the correct dog to do it?


Definitely possible and done all the time. Except, I know in the state of CA you cannot train a guide dog without certification which requires at least a year or more of training. Any other type of SD is free game.

There is no certification. There is no certification required, but different schools may write their own tests or use the one supplied by Assistance Dog International (a larger organization that links and accredits the many types out there).

And as you can probably guess--some do a great job training their own and some don't.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

> The ADA permits retailers like Big Y to banish service dogs only if the animal’s actions have “fundamentally altered” how a business operates, Barry said.


Hmm, personally I do think a dog defecating in a supermarket does alter how the business operates--this is where people buy food!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

> Ivy was not anywhere near her owner, was not on a leash and defecated on the floor several times, including once in an area near where Big Y employees were making sandwiches for customers.


If it was a true service dog, there because the woman has a balance impairment, shouldn't the dog actually BE with her?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If she needs the dog to help her pick up low packages, how did she bend over to clean up the dog's "presents"??


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If it was a true service dog, there because the woman has a balance impairment, shouldn't the dog actually BE with her?


I was thinking that exact same thing!!!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Im sorry if this offends anyone but....there should be some requirements regarding service dogs, whether it be a vest id card whatever. Ive seen too many people who dont want to leave their dogs in a car while traveling stopping off to eat and bring it it claiming it to be a service dog and it blatently is not. I am all for service dogs, they are a great assest to disabled people who really need the help from them, but the people abusing the fact that there are service dogs out there are just giving service dogs a bad name. A true service dog should not be peeing or pooping in a grocery store for one thing because if I went grocery shopping and saw a dog pooping or peeing in the store Id leave my cart right where it was and walk out thats just nasty. If the dog is too old to be working, then retire it. I rarely take my dogs to Petsmart because Im petrified that they will pee or poop in the store, even if I take them potty before we would leave. I dont know what the actual laws are but most stores in my area have a sign on their doors stating they will exercise the right to refuse service to anyone..I would assume that if someone would break their rules or make a nuisance of themselves they have the right to refuse service to that person. IMO this woman is giving service dogs a bad name and making a nuisance of herself...the store should be able to ban her from coming in. IDK this is all just my opinion but I wasnt there who knows what the real facts are but if she really was as bad as the article makes her seems then Im on the side of the store.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> Im sorry if this offends anyone but....there should be some requirements regarding service dogs, whether it be a vest id card whatever. Ive seen too many people who dont want to leave their dogs in a car while traveling stopping off to eat and bring it it claiming it to be a service dog and it blatently is not. I am all for service dogs, they are a great assest to disabled people who really need the help from them, but the people abusing the fact that there are service dogs out there are just giving service dogs a bad name. A true service dog should not be peeing or pooping in a grocery store for one thing because if I went grocery shopping and saw a dog pooping or peeing in the store Id leave my cart right where it was and walk out thats just nasty. If the dog is too old to be working, then retire it. I rarely take my dogs to Petsmart because Im petrified that they will pee or poop in the store, even if I take them potty before we would leave. I dont know what the actual laws are but most stores in my area have a sign on their doors stating they will exercise the right to refuse service to anyone..I would assume that if someone would break their rules or make a nuisance of themselves they have the right to refuse service to that person. IMO this woman is giving service dogs a bad name and making a nuisance of herself...the store should be able to ban her from coming in. IDK this is all just my opinion but I wasnt there who knows what the real facts are but if she really was as bad as the article makes her seems then Im on the side of the store.


 
I am also thinking the board of health would be on the side of the store too.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> Im sorry if this offends anyone but....there should be some requirements regarding service dogs, whether it be a vest id card whatever. Ive seen too many people who dont want to leave their dogs in a car while traveling stopping off to eat and bring it it claiming it to be a service dog and it blatently is not. I am all for service dogs, they are a great assest to disabled people who really need the help from them, but the people abusing the fact that there are service dogs out there are just giving service dogs a bad name. A true service dog should not be peeing or pooping in a grocery store for one thing because if I went grocery shopping and saw a dog pooping or peeing in the store Id leave my cart right where it was and walk out thats just nasty. If the dog is too old to be working, then retire it. I rarely take my dogs to Petsmart because Im petrified that they will pee or poop in the store, even if I take them potty before we would leave. I dont know what the actual laws are but most stores in my area have a sign on their doors stating they will exercise the right to refuse service to anyone..I would assume that if someone would break their rules or make a nuisance of themselves they have the right to refuse service to that person. IMO this woman is giving service dogs a bad name and making a nuisance of herself...the store should be able to ban her from coming in. IDK this is all just my opinion but I wasnt there who knows what the real facts are but if she really was as bad as the article makes her seems then Im on the side of the store.


 
I agree. They should have ID cards or some form of id for THAT dog, so if they are causing a problem, the store can ask to see proof. I don't see that as being unreasonable, seeing as you can simply buy a service dog vest online. That doesn't mean that someone can harrass the SD owner as to the 'why' of the dog, but that they should be able to proove the dog isn't their pet being snuck into places. If the dog is acting up and is a SD, then they should also be reporting any issues.

Just my thoughts.

Lana


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Wrong. There is no card requirement for SD handlers although some do carry cards to help get access for uneducated businesses. (Believe it or not, there was a story a few years ago of an SD handler being denied access in a government building because the handler had no card). Dogs do not need to be identified by a vest, and they can be various breeds, sizes, and mixes.
> 
> You cannot ask someone what their disability is (think of how rude and intrusive that is--like asking someone what is wrong with them). You can ask them if their dog is an SD and what it is trained to do.
> 
> ...


See also this: http://www.ada.gov/qasrvc.htm.

It's always interesting to learn what the regulations are in the US as we do sometimes travel down to the US with a guide dog. They are obviously different in Canada and it looks like they are apparently are lot looser in US.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

_"D’Amour-Daley disputes Mucha’s version of the story, saying *Ivy was not anywhere near her owner, was not on a leash* and defecated on the floor several times, including once in an area near where Big Y employees were making sandwiches for customers."_

What service dog that you know is not restrained in a public place? The woman is a nutter. Good on them that they kicked her out. 

If I saw a dog running around loose in a grocery store and pooping on the floor I wouldn't go there. She's probably cost them a boat load of customers.

I stopped shopping at a local Petco because some dolt let their dog piddle on the floor and left it. I advised employees and hung around for 20 minutes. I finally put a paper towel over it myself to alert people because they were driving their carts through it. I left and the employees had still not cleaned it up. Gross!

Griff doesn't go in stores with me. Sorry - nuh uh. It's not necessary.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> See also this: http://www.ada.gov/qasrvc.htm.
> 
> It's always interesting to learn what the regulations are in the US as we do sometimes travel down to the US with a guide dog. They are obviously different in Canada and it looks like they are apparently are lot looser in US.


*10. Q: What if a service animal barks or growls at other people, or otherwise acts out of control?
*
A: You may exclude any animal, including a service animal, from your facility when that animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. For example, any service animal that displays vicious behavior towards other guests or customers may be excluded. You may not make assumptions, however, about how a particular animal is likely to behave based on your past experience with other animals. Each situation must be considered individually.

Although a public accommodation may exclude any service animal that is out of control, it should give the individual with a disability who uses the service animal the option of continuing to enjoy its goods and services without having the service animal on the premises.
​*11. Q: Can I exclude an animal that doesn't really seem dangerous but is disruptive to my business?
*
A: There may be a few circumstances when a public accommodation is not required to accommodate a service animal--that is, when doing so would result in a fundamental alteration to the nature of the business. Generally, this is not likely to occur in restaurants, hotels, retail stores, theaters, concert halls, and sports facilities. But when it does, for example, when a dog barks during a movie, the animal can be excluded.



To me it sounds like where the supermarket went wrong in the letter they should have specifically said the woman's dog was not allowed.

You are right, sounds like the rules are "very loose" on what a service dog is. ​


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Its just odd to me that there are such lax rules and regulations regarding service dogs. They are called 'Service' dogs for a reason, they provide a service. Most people carry around IDs for their work whether it be a badge, swipe card for clocking in and out even a name tag. If its not wrong for employees to need these things for a job then why cant there be a requirement for working service dogs to carry something along those lines. I wouldnt see it as an intrusion of privacy to provide a card for the dog stating that it is a service dog, and to get that ID card there needs to be classes and/or testing to pass in order to receive it. I guess thats just common sense to me. 

I can only imagine if something along the lines of this article happened in the restaurant I used to work in..OMG I think 1 the manager would have a heart attack, 2 so would the server, and 3 we would get our butts in so much trouble from the Health Dept that we would probably get shut down till all the carpeting was replaced. In places where food is prepared and/or sold there are STRICT rules and regulations for the people who work there let alone rules about animals. There has to be a 'just in case' rule applied where if someone needs assistance for grocery shopping (cant have their service dog in there for example) then an employee should be designated to help that person with their shopping.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder if this is handled differently state to state? Because I honestly thought you can't bring a dog into a non-dog place unless he is wearing the right kind of gear. I trained with somebody who foster/trained goldens for Paws, and honestly - they were huge on keeping the little jacket thingies on their dogs. It was their identification. 

And considering there are people out there who try putting fake service dog jackets on their dogs, I'm assuming there is some kind of rule or regulation which says they have to wear them as identification. Maybe?



> I stopped shopping at a local Petco because some dolt let their dog piddle on the floor and left it. I advised employees and hung around for 20 minutes. I finally put a paper towel over it myself to alert people because they were driving their carts through it. I left and the employees had still not cleaned it up. Gross!


Petsmart, Pet Provisions, and Pet Supplies Plus usually are a lot better at cleaning up messes promptly. Maybe that's why there's more of them than Petcos where I live. <- Because accidents sometimes happen, more often if you have a submissive dog. 

I had a laugh yesterday, because I let my dog loose in the toy aisle at the pet store and told him to find a toy. Like usual, he surfs along and usually picks out the biggest and fluffiest toys. I grabbed his leash again and he carried his toy up to the checkout and stood by the entrance and greeting everyone in while waggling and showing off his toy at people coming in. The clerks and other shoppers go nuts about him and say he'd make a good commercial for the store. 

There are other stores around town who do allow shoppers to bring their dogs in. I patronize those stores particularly for that reason, even if the store down the road is cheaper. 

That is a different case then a grocery store. I'm not exactly sure if I'd ban the store completely because a dog was pooping everywhere. Unless the dog was lifting his leg right on the food or somehow managing to get his poop on the food, I'd honestly be more concerned about the health of the dog. 

The problem I see here is this one case makes all service dogs/owners look bad. Here we are discussing how loose and sloppy the service dog industry is in the US because of this case. 

And it drives people to jump on other dog owners who take their dogs to pet stores to shop. If people are anti-dogs to begin with, they're going to look for an excuse to make life difficult for dog owners. 

I know there is a park near my home where I refuse to attend events because they banned dogs. They don't want my dog, they're not going to get me. Non-dog people will step over goose poop and trash on sidewalks without a problem, but they will ban dogs in a heartbeat if there are deadbeat owners who won't clean up after their dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> ...And considering there are people out there who try putting fake service dog jackets on their dogs, I'm assuming there is some kind of rule or regulation which says they have to wear them as identification. Maybe?...


No the law does not require the dog to wear a vest, nor does it require the handler to have any type of card or paperwork proving the dog is a service dog.

That's where the law fails, they really need to make it a requirement for service dogs to have some type of legal identification. It would also help when handicapped people try to enter a facility with their service dog and are told they can't bring the dog in. If the law provided a license they could present there would be less of a problem.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Wrong. There is no card requirement for SD handlers although some do carry cards to help get access for uneducated businesses. (Believe it or not, there was a story a few years ago of an SD handler being denied access in a government building because the handler had no card). Dogs do not need to be identified by a vest, and they can be various breeds, sizes, and mixes.
> 
> You cannot ask someone what their disability is (think of how rude and intrusive that is--like asking someone what is wrong with them). You can ask them if their dog is an SD and what it is trained to do.
> 
> ...


Wait, what's wrong with what I had written? I'm confused...

I didn't mean everyone carries a card or has to carry a card. I thought, like you said, that some choose to in case they run into someone who's denying them access for whatever reason. I also said that I thought it was illegal to ask what's wrong with them (side point - pretty sad that they had to make it a law - you'd think common courtesy would stop people from being so rude) and to demand to see their card.

I'm not sure if I'm being dense this morning...I thought what you had written out, albeit in a much more informative manner, was what I had said?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This infuriates me. My brother goes to a special needs school, so we have many friends that use service dogs. Things like this are going to just make it harder for THEM.

When I worked at the restaurant this old lady in a wheelchair used to come in all the time with her "service dog" ... it was a little Pomeranian... SITTING IN HER LAP. When it wasn't in her lap it was in her purse thing. Yeah. But nooooo, we can't tell her she's not allowed to have it. Little bugger would bark and growl at the servers.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Wait, what's wrong with what I had written? I'm confused...
> 
> I didn't mean everyone carries a card or has to carry a card. I thought, like you said, that some choose to in case they run into someone who's denying them access for whatever reason. I also said that I thought it was illegal to ask what's wrong with them (side point - pretty sad that they had to make it a law - you'd think common courtesy would stop people from being so rude) and to demand to see their card.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm being dense this morning...I thought what you had written out, albeit in a much more informative manner, was what I had said?


Sorry  You mentioned that it was illegal to look at the card which it is not, but since the card is not required and since not everyone will have the same kind of card each one will look different. You are right that you cannot ask someone what their disability is--but you can ask them if their dog is a SD and what it does (a roundabout way of finding out their disability in some cases).

----------------------------------------------------

On another note--I don't know how I feel about licensing. Licensing makes it feel like having a SD is a privilege to be controlled rather than a right. I think having an SD is a right. What if someone forgot or misplaced their card they can't take their SD with them that the need out? (BTW, there is another thread on this issue if you want to search for it)

I agree it would probably make things better for those that abuse the system. But then--I don't know what it is like in other places, but I can't say that I've seen it be a huge problem. Education is always a good cure--I think most businesses don't have a good understanding of their rights in these situations.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah gotcha. I think what I meant to say was it's illegal to badger someone enough that they feel the need to show their card to prove they have a disability. I thought I had heard that somewhere...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> Petsmart, Pet Provisions, and Pet Supplies Plus usually are a lot better at cleaning up messes promptly. Maybe that's why there's more of them than Petcos where I live. <- Because accidents sometimes happen, more often if you have a submissive dog.


Responsible pet owners do pick up after their dogs and responsible employees do their best to keep their work environment clean. We have a Petsmart that opened in very close proximaty to the Petco. Should be interesting to see which one remains through this economy. I can almost guarantee that one will be closing up shop.




Megora said:


> I know there is a park near my home where I refuse to attend events because they banned dogs. They don't want my dog, they're not going to get me. Non-dog people will step over goose poop and trash on sidewalks without a problem, but they will ban dogs in a heartbeat if there are deadbeat owners who won't clean up after their dogs.


That's why I get so furious with the dolts that walk the path at our local reservoir that don't clean up after their dogs. Unless you see who it is, you feel like everyone is looking at you and blaming you for the mess when you walk your dog. I worry that they will ban dogs from the path in the future for this very reason. Forget a dog park with the slobs that live around here. Not worth it.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the idea of registered vests. I even like the idea of dogs needing to recertify every two years. Because I KNOW that if my mother ever needed and recieved a service dog, she could quickly and easily untrain it by spoiling beyond all reason. (Yes, my mother is a woman who thinks it's "mean" to make a dog work for it's treat. "Work" meaning do a "trick" like "sit." And dad's a former canine MP. You can imagine how well that combination works....)

But, even if the vests were registered...it would be really easy to fake the numbers, I suppose. But if would give you a way to check on them.

I also wonder if this dog is being taken care of properly. Is he being walked regularly? Has he unlearned his training (including house training) bc of abuse or neglect? She doesn't sound very stable and that makes me worry for him.

I think you there should be some sort of certification that came with a dog that you COULD be asked to present. Not that it necessarily declared your handicap, but as an ID for the dog itself, that stated that your dog was certified as a service dog. (And specified the dog as a service v. therapy dog.) On the back could list places it was legally required to be allowed. And on the front there could be a picture of the dog and the name of the person for whom it "worked." Service Doggy ID. Not that it needs to be "required" by those who need a service dog to have on them all the time. But it would be convenient for them to present when there was an issue. 

Aren't Service dogs supposed to be restrained, though? When they are "working." I thought the leash/vest was one of their cues that it's time to work.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Debles said:


> Any responsible dog owner, let alone a service dog owner, knows to have a dog relieve itself outside before going in anywhere. Also a service dog or any dog in a store, should never be off leash.
> This woman sounds like a nutcase and her dog not legit. I feel bad for the dog.


I tend to agree with Debles on this one. 

Not having all the facts but after reading the women's responses and the store's it am scratching my head. It doesn't sound like this women is being totally honest and I hope this doesn't lead to reputable service dogs being banned from supermarkets. There is something fishy with her story and I know that people with well trained and management dogs don't have these types of problems.


----------



## Cortmsp7 (11 mo ago)

cubbysan said:


> Since we have pet dog owners, service dog owners, service dog trainers and business owners on this forum, I would be quite interested in hearing people's thoughts on this thread.
> 
> This supermarket is denying this woman access to their store because her dog has pooped in their supermarket multiple times and it sounds like she has no control of her dog. I almost wonder if the dog really is a trained service dog.
> 
> ...


To all you (basically everyone) complaining about a dog going to the bathroom in a store..when you're at the store & the need to go comes what do you do? You run to the nearest bathroom. Well guess what?! A dog doesn't have that option, no bathroom, & is on a leash so doesn't have the freedom..so shut up & get over yourselves..quit acting like your **** don't stink! Literally! Ha ha


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Cortmsp7 said:


> Well guess what?! A dog doesn't have that option, no bathroom, & is on a leash so doesn't have the freedom..so shut up & get over yourselves..quit acting like your **** don't stink! Literally! Ha ha


Well guess what, the dog in question here is long dead. HA HA


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah- and really- these fake SD people whose dogs poop in the grocery are not trained at all... to Cortmsp7, if YOUR dog would poop the store, your dog is not trained. Period. I could literally leave my dogs in a grocery all day w no potty breaks and they would not potty ... that is a trained dog. Short of major diarrhea, especially a SD, should NEVER potty outside of area trained to potty in. swoop in and make another stupid post.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I love when you guys say what I'm thinking....


----------



## Cortmsp7 (11 mo ago)

Well guess what? You're … because your reply is not at all relevant to the reason for the original posts! Who's laughing now..probably not you as you are too stupid to understand..


SRW said:


> Well guess what, the dog in question here is long dead. HA HA


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> swoop in and make another stupid post.


Request granted.


----------



## Cortmsp7 (11 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Yeah- and really- these fake SD people whose dogs poop in the grocery are not trained at all... to Cortmsp7, if YOUR dog would poop the store, your dog is not trained. Period. I could literally leave my dogs in a grocery all day w no potty breaks and they would not potty ... that is a trained dog. Short of major diarrhea, especially a SD, should NEVER potty outside of area trained to potty in. swoop in and make another stupid post.


First off, learn how to speak English (or in this case, write) properly before you decide to "swoop in" and talk ****. (lol) And if you left your dogs in a grocery store all day, they would not be considered "trained", they'd be considered abused. So I sure hope you haven't done so. With that being said how could you possibly know what they would or would not do? You're probably one of those "my dog goes to a psychiatrist people" and "my dog told his psychiatrist so it has to be true"...get a life


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yep.... request granted and another stupid post. 


SRW said:


> Request granted.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

This thread is being temporarily closed while the Mod Team reviews posts.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am opening this thread back up to replies. However, if there are continued rule violations, it may be permanently closed.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I am opening this thread back up to replies.


Why feed the trolls?


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Perhaps the dog isn't getting enough potty breaks - is the owner to blame?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Howler said:


> Perhaps the dog isn't getting enough potty breaks - is the owner to blame?


The OP is from 2010, the dog is dead and the thread was resurrected yesterday by a juvenile troll.


----------



## Cortmsp7 (11 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Why feed the trolls?


You ppl crack me up..reporting ppl? Can dish it out but can't take it much? Lol...funniest part is I don't even have a golden retriever! Boxers rule!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cortmsp7 said:


> You ppl crack me up..reporting ppl? Can dish it out but can't take it much? Lol...funniest part is I don't even have a golden retriever! Boxers rule!!



Please take a few minutes to review the Forum Rules, if you have any questions, feel free to contact any member of the GRF Mod Team. 

GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I admit to being unaware that "boxers rule".


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

You are SO uninformed........


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FurdogDad said:


> You are SO uninformed........


I'm in luck, a mentor has joined the forum.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Things are looking up!


----------

